# Kuhn, Grrrrrrrrr



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Bearing goes out on cutter spindle on the Kuhn. No big deal, right? Go down to the local Kuhn dealer, order a bearing, wrong one. Take it back, order another one, wrong again. This time, they tell me Kuhn doesn't list a bearing that fits my model anymore and I will have to buy the entire assembly.

So, instead of $90 for a bearing, which is overpriced, I have to buy a $260 assembly.

Has anyone figured out how to cross reference a Kuhn bearing number? I've got this suspicion that if I can get a number, I can probably go down to the auto parts store and buy a wheel bearing for $50.

Not very happy with Kuhn right now...........


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you just take ths old bearing with you so they can measure it ? That's what I do sometimes they can find something ,sometime not .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Chessiedog said:


> Can you just take ths old bearing with you so they can measure it ? That's what I do sometimes they can find something ,sometime not .


Yep, a micrometer is better than a part number any day.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You could check here.............http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Motion-Control-Fluid-Power/Bearings/Radial-Ball-Bearings?searchterm=SKF&navid=4294914332+12104205


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bearing guy at the local transmission shop looks after me, he can match just about anything. No trouble with metrics etc.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I despise the fact that Kuhn doesn't let look for parts online. You have to spend a frickin' hour at a parts counter to order a part. No more Kuhn here. Not saying they're bad machines but they need to change some of their business practices.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Doesn't Shoup sell bearings. There ought be a bearing place somewhere around there. Can you get a number off it?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> Can you get a number off it?


No, couldn't get a number off it. Right now, my closest match is a Timken 513002.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I despise the fact that Kuhn doesn't let look for parts online. You have to spend a frickin' hour at a parts counter to order a part. No more Kuhn here. Not saying they're bad machines but they need to change some of their business practices.


The Kuhn dealer here doesn't even really have a parts counter.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Chessiedog said:


> Can you just take ths old bearing with you so they can measure it ? That's what I do sometimes they can find something ,sometime not .


Yes, that's what I plan to do tomorrow. I went ahead and bought the new spindle assembly as I need to get it back together and it's probably a good idea to have an extra one rebuilt and ready to drop in - provided, of course, that I can find a #$%^& bearing (excuse my language....)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh...thats the bearing you wuz lookin fer, that's the same one I was looking for the other day.......on a completely different machine!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

::::Sigh:::::

I remember when you could take a part to the counter and the guy could tell you the name, make, and model number of what it came off of - just by looking at it. Most of these guys today couldn't tell you what time it is without their computer.

Auto parts stores are the worst.

"I need a set of front brake pads for a 2006 Dodge Ram."

"Two door or four door Ram?"

"Is that the SLT or the Laramie?"

"What size motor?"

"Automatic transmission?"

"Air conditioning?"

Etc

Etc

Etc


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

we got a good ag parts man, he's been there since high school, an hes in his early 40's


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Should've went to a deere dealer and told them it was for a john deere 285. 
They're the same mowers


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

RockmartGA said:


> ::::Sigh:::::
> 
> I remember when you could take a part to the counter and the guy could tell you the name, make, and model number of what it came off of - just by looking at it. Most of these guys today couldn't tell you what time it is without their computer.
> 
> ...


I always tell them the color of my truck first and then let them know if it has cloth or leather seats.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Kinda bearing is it? Any more most bearings have numbers etched or printed on them. The number will be on the seal or on the edge of one of the races.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Colby said:


> Should've went to a deere dealer and told them it was for a john deere 285.
> They're the same mowers


Went online to Deere and looked it up. They're not showing the bearing either, just the complete assembly.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> ::::Sigh:::::
> 
> I remember when you could take a part to the counter and the guy could tell you the name, make, and model number of what it came off of - just by looking at it. Most of these guys today couldn't tell you what time it is without their computer.
> 
> ...


I know one guy who is even more amazing that that. He can tell you everything about a part from across the shop. You walk in he sees what you have and can tell you whats it off, The history of the part. What it replaces because the other one had problems What design change this part changed into. He can list 5-10 other parts that would work for replacement and where to get them from. No matter how good I describe him Iam under selling him by a lot. Would have to see it to be amazed.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

hog987 said:


> I know one guy who is even more amazing that that. He can tell you everything about a part from across the shop. You walk in he sees what you have and can tell you whats it off, The history of the part. What it replaces because the other one had problems What design change this part changed into. He can list 5-10 other parts that would work for replacement and where to get them from. No matter how good I describe him Iam under selling him by a lot. Would have to see it to be amazed.


Guys like that are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Kinda bearing is it? Any more most bearings have numbers etched or printed on them. The number will be on the seal or on the edge of one of the races.


I think it may be this bearing: http://www.kramp.com/shop-gb/en/130167/1501878/37633/Ball+Bearing+Kuhn

However, I can't find any technical specifications on this bearing nor on the numbers that show up in the picture (GB40878). I'm about to take this number to the Kuhn dealer and see if he can look it up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I got a surprise about 2 weeks ago. Needed a Wix pre-filter for my 2355.....called around and the only people that could get it was O'reillys. They have been open here just about 8 weeks. I called at 8am and they said they would have it delivered by 11:30....same day. I walk in and its 3-4 grey heads about my age working the counters. Short of it is I listened to them as I was getting waited on and they had their stuff together. They must pay more than Advance and others as they were not using any kids....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Not just Kuhn Grrrrrrrrr, How bout John Deere Grrrrrrrrr. Need hyd hose for the GMD700, Told them I need a hyd hose for a JD 275. He said, I needed to bring it in so they can see if they can match the end. WHAT??? Told him "you don't have the end'. I know that without asking. How much for a new hose. waited and waited. $80 plus shipping plus tax. I do
not want the golden hose just a standard hyd hose. I will do whatever it takes to not get their hose.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If your dealer doesn't make hydraulic hoses on the spot a local auto parts store may. Napa does here. So does my local NH/Vermeer dealer. So does local bobcat dealer.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> If your dealer doesn't make hydraulic hoses on the spot a local auto parts store may. Napa does here. So does my local NH/Vermeer dealer. So does local bobcat dealer.


No body that makes hoses around and out and about has that end for the kuhn cutter. I've checked them all. They have that particular fitting but not in metric and say they can't get it. I'm gonna see about changing the fitting on the cutter cylinder and go with a standard fitting. And then do the same with the other cutter. i just have a problem with the local friendly (not so) JD Dealer.

Something is going on around here with JD. The big farmers are getting more and more red tractors. May be that this dealership is that sour. Or JD prices are just getting outta reach.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

AndyL said:


> No body that makes hoses around and out and about has that end for the kuhn cutter. I've checked them all. They have that particular fitting but not in metric and say they can't get it. I'm gonna see about changing the fitting on the cutter cylinder and go with a standard fitting. And then do the same with the other cutter. i just have a problem with the local friendly (not so) JD Dealer.Something is going on around here with JD. The big farmers are getting more and more red tractors. May be that this dealership is that sour. Or JD prices are just getting outta reach.


I am not a big fan of the two closest JD dealers to me. One seems to specialize in lawn mowers. The other in combines and such. NH Vermeer dealer has everything else. Except tedders. Still gotta figure out how to talk them into demoing a tedder next year. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> ::::Sigh:::::
> 
> I remember when you could take a part to the counter and the guy could tell you the name, make, and model number of what it came off of - just by looking at it. Most of these guys today couldn't tell you what time it is without their computer.
> 
> ...


Was looking for something a whil back at advanced auto .. told the kid what i wanted he turned to the key board and says what year is it . I tell him it's for a tractor I dout it's in the computer . He tells me hmm maybe you should try TSC .. I'm thinking du idiot maybe you should try looking at some parts . Went to carquest aka napa two younger guys in there asked for the same thing an said it was for a tractor . Told them my advanced auto story they were craking up found what I needed in a a few minutes .

I have found carquest and Oeilly's to be the most helpfull . Advance an autozone just go buy an car wax or bug an tar remover !


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Chessiedog said:


> .
> 
> I have found carquest and Oeilly's to be the most helpfull . Advance an autozone just go buy an car wax or bug an tar remover !


Yep, went to autozone. Showed him (the manager) the bearings and seal. (40' trailer) He hit a few keys on the putter. Don't have it in here, he says. Can you get them. Their not in the computer, we can't get them.

Went next O'reillys, put the bearings and seal on counter. He looked at them, looked on putter, nothing. Pulled out some books. Three guys and a gal were looking for what I needed. In books. I left O'reillys with what I needed. Less $200 Never set foot in autozone sense.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Auto zone is latest parts store around. It is right next to Walk Mart and Menard's. They all attract the same help and clientele. I don't shop that side of the street.

Napa and O'Reilley are where I go. Much better help.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I said napa, but most of the carquest are former rodefields stores I guess maybe napa too .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys don't have shops there that only deal with bearings and seals??? There are a few in Red Deer not far from me and they are the ones that supply the bearings to other stores.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

So, I go to Kuhn's website and give them a little feedback. This is the response I get:

Hello,

Thank you for your inquiry. I do confirm that your dealer is correct in selling the complete "Protecta-drive" hub assembly. The hub is designed as a protection system for your cutterbar. If you were to hit an obstruction the shaft in the assembly is designed to shear off just below the disc. This protects the teeth from stripping from the gears and prevents a chain reaction of broken gears and damaged bearings inside of the bar. This a feature for all "100 series" and "optidisc" Kuhn mower cutterbars.

These hub assemblies are set to factory specifications and are not recommended to be rebuilt.

Kind Regards,

While I was pleasantly surprised they responded, their explanation doesn't cut it for me. For years, they sold the bearings and thousands of spindles were rebuilt. Only the blade protrudes past the cutter bar so I doubt there were many cases of someone hitting an obstacle and wrecking the mower. Personally, I'm more concerned of a cutter disc with two sharp blades shearing off the mower at 3000 rpm than I am about wrecking the bar. Even so, how does replacing the bearing affect this feature anyway?

No, I think this is more about greed. What I have found over the past few days is that Kuhn has done an effective job of shutting down the aftermarket part supply. I've searched the internet high and low and you can't find any source that cross references to a Kuhn part number.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> No, I think this is more about greed. What I have found over the past few days is that Kuhn has done an effective job of shutting down the aftermarket part supply. I've searched the internet high and low and you can't find any source that cross references to a Kuhn part number.


Could not agree more. That always irritated me about Kuhn and not being able to do a part search.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> ::::Sigh:::::
> 
> I remember when you could take a part to the counter and the guy could tell you the name, make, and model number of what it came off of - just by looking at it. Most of these guys today couldn't tell you what time it is without their computer.
> 
> ...


It's not the Parts Counter Guy's fault that they make different parts for different models/trim packages on vehicles. From their perspective its frustrating when people don't know what if they have a 4 or 6 under the hood! "I sold you the wrong part? Maybe thats because you don't know anything about the vehicle that you drive!"

Don't get me wrong, there are A LOT of incompetent people working in the industry, but there are A LOT MORE people running around not knowing anything about the vehicle/equipment they use on a daily basis. Just need to find the right shop/dealership that has good service.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I went today to look at a Kuhn double rotary rake for my operation because some of my friends were telling me how good they were. When I first saw this machine, it seemed as long as a van trailer that I pull behind my semi! Don't know if I can get it thru some of the woods roads that I travel. Then there is a button that mounts in your cab to run the back and so forth. After I saw the lenght of that beast, I started to lose interest, think that some of my help would tear it up or get hung up somewhere. After reading this post, I am rethinking everything and will probably need to go back to a Krone. I have had good service with their tedders so why change now. I gotta go see which model that I need. I only wish they would change their number system and simplify it!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

RockmartGA, in a previous post you have a link to a picture of a bearing whose number is GB40878. If this is the correct bearing it would appear that it was used in more than just mower bars, therefore should be available somewhere other than Kuhn. Google search "GB40878 ball bearing". My apologies if you have already done so with no success.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the only difference between the regular hubs and the protectadrive hubs is a shear groove machined into the spindle just below the hub. I think the bearings did not change. My guess is they feel there is a risk of damaging the spindle during a repair causing it to shear prematurely.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't know if that hub is like the NH shock pro or not but I was able to get all the parts for it-just stocked one set incase I ever take on a rock dead ahead and lose. Had it since shock pros came out-retrofitted my 1409 and then got one extra set of parts. still in box on highest shelf in shop. If it is the same concept, I don't know why Kuhn would be so hard to get along with.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

hog987 said:


> You guys don't have shops there that only deal with bearings and seals??? There are a few in Red Deer not far from me and they are the ones that supply the bearings to other stores.


Some of the stores in red deer are better then others tho you have to be careful. but it is nice having the option of a few supplies like that

being in the oilfield hub of western canada helps too


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So how come if the parts person doesn't know what they are doing we get upset......But if the parts person is a pretty woman than its not all that bad


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I dunno about that... I've dealt with some dimwitted women at the parts counter and its just as irritating to me as a know nothing guy... Been ripped off by a woman salesman too and its just as bad as a crooked guy...

Later! OL JR


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Update:

Finally had some time to spend looking up bearings. What I needed was a double roller 35x72x33mm sealed bearing. Found several with those dimensions, but none were sealed.

Figured out that a front wheel bearing for a Citroen/Peugeot had the same dimensions and was fully sealed. Ordered a MOOG PE-WB-11352 from Rock Auto. Bearing was $24, international shipping was $30. I took a chance and order two bearings and shipping only increased a couple of dollars. So, for $82, I have two bearings for less than the price of one bearing if I bought locally (the non-sealed bearings were about $79 plus tax).

Rebuilt the spindle assembly yesterday. Everything fit as it should. So now I have a rebuilt spare spindle assembly and a spare bearing for the next time a bearing goes out in the middle of hay season.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

RockmartGA: 1
The System: 0

RockmartGA wins!


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I swear by (not at) Rock Auto. I try to buy all my auto related stuff there. Excellent prices (lower than the discount auto stores like Autozone and more variety too.

Just completely redid my entire exhaust system on my daily driver including Y pipe and catylitic convrter, muffler, all gaskets and hangers for 300 bucks deliverd Autozone wanted 500 over the counter.


----------

